# Looking for simple bedroom theater system?



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

just purchased a 22" Sony Bravia for my bedroom. I spend alot of time in my bedroom and watch alot of movies. Im looking for a simple audio system to add the surround sound? any reccomendations or thoughts? TV is located on top of my dresser angled down for a better view.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

well, seeing we're on DIYMA, thinking about building your own speakers? Give the Zaph B3S design a shot. very inexpensive, small speakers that you could build 5 of them for around $100. Pick up a used receiver off ebay, a basic sub from parts express and call it a day?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Here is a simple bedroom system with review from a top hometheater website and click the buy it now link to buy it authorized with free shipping and a 30day trial

The Speaker Company TSAT-1000-HT8-B System Review — Reviews and News from Audioholics


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> Here is a simple bedroom system with review from a top hometheater website and click the buy it now link to buy it authorized with free shipping and a 30day trial
> 
> The Speaker Company TSAT-1000-HT8-B System Review — Reviews and News from Audioholics


where can i buy?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

SQKid89 said:


> well, seeing we're on DIYMA, thinking about building your own speakers? Give the Zaph B3S design a shot. very inexpensive, small speakers that you could build 5 of them for around $100. Pick up a used receiver off ebay, a basic sub from parts express and call it a day?


i like this idea also, i think id be happy with a simple 2.1 system...2 speakers mounted to the walls and a sub. as for a reciever, what should i look for??

id like to try to DIY


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

i know everybody here hates bose, but my parents have a simple 2.1 bose system they baught at sams club on a special deal...its a 2.1 system with a onkyo reciever, and i love the sound. i wanna build something like that using the same onkyo reciever, but not bose speakers


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

i also wanna keep this cheap...


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

BKJT05 said:


> i like this idea also, i think id be happy with a simple 2.1 system...2 speakers mounted to the walls and a sub. as for a reciever, what should i look for??
> 
> id like to try to DIY


i went 2.1 it was simple and compared to the tv speakers, well there is no comparison. it also doubles as the stereo for my room.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

brownmoses said:


> i went 2.1 it was simple and compared to the tv speakers, well there is no comparison. it also doubles as the stereo for my room.


can u hook me up with details??? thats exactly what im looking for...something better then the tv speakers, but nothing insane! and i wanna keep it simple and cheap considering i can get a HTIB for like $125 at walmart


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

check out the logitech z-5500 5.1 setup. It uses some tangband 3" fullrangers and 10" subwoofer. It blows away any bose setup i have heard. It can be found pretty cheap online too.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/224&cl=US,EN


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

check out the logitech z-5500 5.1 setup. It uses some tangband 3" fullrangers and 10" subwoofer. It blows away any bose setup i have heard. It can be found pretty cheap online too.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/224&cl=US,EN


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

is there a 2.1 system for cheaper??


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

well what i have nw is a temp setup to see if it would be enough. i bought an open box lg stereo marked down from 200 to 50 bux. and i had a yamaha powered sub laying around i added to it. now im gonna toss my yamaha amp and pinncle bookshelf seakers in place an use the lg as my beer pong stereo...lmao if you want to really keep it simple. id buy this"
Logitech Z-2300 PC Speaker reviews - CNET Reviews
my buddy has a set of these on his pc and i almost **** when i found out he payed like 125 for them. they are on sale now on amazon for 88 bux.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

brownmoses said:


> well what i have nw is a temp setup to see if it would be enough. i bought an open box lg stereo marked down from 200 to 50 bux. and i had a yamaha powered sub laying around i added to it. now im gonna toss my yamaha amp and pinncle bookshelf seakers in place an use the lg as my beer pong stereo...lmao if you want to really keep it simple. id buy this"
> Logitech Z-2300 PC Speaker reviews - CNET Reviews
> my buddy has a set of these on his pc and i almost **** when i found out he payed like 125 for them. they are on sale now on amazon for 88 bux.


haha, i was just looking at those logitechs! i had a set of logitech speakers for my old computer and they were pretty good, never watched any movies or anything, but im thinking it will be good enough for a bedroom setup...plus the price is right.


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

BKJT05 said:


> haha, i was just looking at those logitechs! i had a set of logitech speakers for my old computer and they were pretty good, never watched any movies or anything, but im thinking it will be good enough for a bedroom setup...plus the price is right.


i look at it this way: we all know audio is a sickness and sooner or later we all have to mess with something. (unless its just me who is nuts...) im sure later on you can push these off to a buddy for 50 bux who will rock out with them.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

yea, like i said im pretty much looking for something that will b better then the tv speakers, but will make a good movie sound good....but i dont wanna spend alot. and i want somethign sleek and simple. are those logitechs amped???


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

also, from the pics shown, where would i want to set these speakers and sub??


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

id place them on little shelves on the sides of the tv angled down.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

what bout the sub???


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

i dont know how long the cables are in the package, but i'd say whatever sounds best when you are in your main listening spot using the alloted cable. if thats not good enough, you will have to do the DIY thing and extend them. i dont see than being needed though.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Im in the process of building a 2.1 set up for my college apartment. So far ive bought a dayton APA150 and 2 dayton 5" fr pa130s to go in a BIB (tqwtl). I spent $200 on the two cheap speakers and the little 2 channel amp. Ive tested them with the tv (47" samsung) just OB sorta and they sound good, and are pretty efficient. 

Note that the BIBs are floorstanding, and need to be corner loaded which wouldn't be a problem in most bedrooms due to size of the room.

Also some of the fostex single speaker designs could be had with a digital t-amp for around $200 to $250, plus the cost of wood, and miscellaneous things. And the full range speakers should be fine with a decent sub, since its not like you'll be throwing parties in your bedroom.


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

The logitech z-560 is a good 4.1 setup that can be found a little bit cheaper than the 5.1 setup. Its really similar except it has a 8" sub instead of a 10" and the full range speakers are similar, but not the same. I have had the z-560 set for years now and it is really nice. Everything is amped and will get quite loud. you can also turn the rears off for a 2.1 setup, which is the way i use it as the rears didn't add much of anything besides some ambiance.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

2.1 setups are easy. find a pair of speakers on the cheap and grab a stereo reciever. take any sub youve got lying around, make a box and toss a cheap plate amp to power it and there u go.


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

there are 3 sets of Z-560s on ebay right now for well under $100


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks guys! im gonna probably go with a logitech system. just to have some added sound and not break the bank! ill keep u all updated on what i go with!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

boarder124 said:


> there are 3 sets of Z-560s on ebay right now for well under $100


can u link to me them? i just searched and it came back 0 results????


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

z-560, Computers Networking, Electronics items on eBay.com


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

hey guys, thought id show off my new bedroom and bedroom theater i baught yesterday. when i created this thread i lived in Omaha Ne. about 2 months ago i moved to El Paso TX for my career. I sold everything i had in Ne, drove down here by myself and some clothes, and started completly over. 

my computer setup- actually using my 22" sony bravia for a monitor. its awesome! alot better then the 17"










and my new theater system i baught yesterday for College Football!!!

Vizio 37" LCD 1080P
LogiTech computer Surround Sound which is perfect for my bedroom
small cheap tv stand


----------

